# Bachmann DCC Ready - which decoder



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

I am (I am fairly certain since I sort of helped select) going to receive a Bachmann DCC Ready loco for Christmas. Not sure which type or line.

After reviewing the internet I am relatively certain the loco will have an 8 pin socket for insertion of the decoder. My question is which decoder is recommended. From my research it does not appear that any Bachmann other than the Spectrum series are even reflected as being "DCC Ready." Reviewing the Bachmann site to try to figure this out is a certain level of frustration.

Any ideas? Anyone done this? What did you use and why?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well a basic Digitrax or similar decoder should do the job. Now the smaller the better is the general guideline so one meant for N scale might suit you better but generally they just plug right in and are ready to go. All of Bachmann s new engines are DCC ready with the spectrum line being DCC equipped.


----------

